# Ceiling fan's with Compact florescent twist lock sockets



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ceiling fan's with Compact florescent twist lock sockets shipped with lamps that are not dimmable 

HO bought 10 Ceiling fans at Home Depot ,Hampton Bay Ceiling fan's with twist lock CFL's that are not dimmable no warning on the box so the only way you will know is open the box and look at the lamps,

Customer also bought the combination Fan speed control and dimmer switch made by you guessed right Hampton Bay..They are probaly $30 a piece.

So the first one goes in the living room so i run a home run from the panel in the garage to the living room "With the fish stick.":thumbup: run a 3 wire to the fan box location put up the motor plate hang the motor wire it and close the canopy put the blades on and then put the light kit on that's when i saw the twist lock sockets
So i grab a lamp sure enough not for use on dimmers.:furious:

Call home depot they don't even carry the replacement lamps for those never mind ones that are dimmable.:no:

Gee it sure was fun looking like a total DK head trying to tell the customer that either the dimmer switches have to go or the fans have to go back and you have to select a fan that has medium based screw shell.

So remember open those boxes before you buy and never buy one that has been opened maybe then they will put the warning on the "FG BOX"


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Ceiling fan's with Compact florescent twist lock sockets shipped with lamps that are not dimmable
> 
> HO bought 10 Ceiling fans at Home Depot ,Hampton Bay Ceiling fan's with twist lock CFL's that are not dimmable no warning on the box so the only way you will know is open the box and look at the lamps,
> 
> ...


 

Any electrician would have known that, and that's the problem when homeowners supply material


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Any electrician would have known that, and that's the problem when homeowners supply material


Yup he would know that when he opens the box since there is no warning on the box..

The price i gave the HO was as if i bought all the stock and they did not even flinch this is a long term customer so if he wants to buy stock i let him and he still pays way more then he could with some one else.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

a couple of weeks ago i put up a new Hampton bay home (depot special) the fan came with its own remote kit and cfl bulbs, the remote kit had a switch in the battery compartment to switch from incandescent to cfl. It seemed to disable the dimmer only on the remote kit as the fan could use either or. New lighting regs huh....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> a couple of weeks ago i put up a new Hampton bay home (depot special) the fan came with its own remote kit and cfl bulbs, the remote kit had a switch in the battery compartment to switch from incandescent to cfl. It seemed to disable the dimmer only on the remote kit as the fan could use either or. New lighting regs huh....


Dumb Greenie rules they spent all that money to make that remote kit instead of shipping the fixtures with dimmable CFL's:no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

You guys make sure you check all these fixtures so you don't get these major job delays.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup he would know that when he opens the box since there is no warning on the box..
> 
> The price i gave the HO was as if i bought all the stock and they did not even flinch this is a long term customer so if he wants to buy stock i let him and he still pays way more then he could with some one else.


 

You're so silly sometimes. Do you HONESTLY think they are going to print on the outside of the box,in plain view, "THIS LIGHT KIT IS NOT DIMMABLE"



You must be dreaming.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You're so silly sometimes. Do you HONESTLY think they are going to print on the outside of the box,in plain view, "THIS LIGHT KIT IS NOT DIMMABLE"
> 
> 
> 
> You must be dreaming.


How about the fact that it is a CFL light kit that would help.

And what is there to prevent Joe home owner from installing a dimmer switch after the fact and the place burns down because non dimmable CFL's should not be made in the first place.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> t that it is a CFL light kit that would help.


 

I'd bet 1000 bucks it does say that on the box somewhere


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'd bet 1000 bucks it does say that on the box somewhere



Not one word it is inside the stupid book that comes with it..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Seriously*

It's a conspiracy with the bulb manufacturer for that light. They are in cahoot's !


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Not one word it is inside the stupid book that comes with it..


 
Make and model # please...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Make and model # please...


This is it..


http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Ceiling fan's with Compact florescent twist lock sockets shipped with lamps that are not dimmable ...
> 
> ....the fans have to go back and you have to select a fan that has medium based screw shell.


Not possible. UL stopped listing light kits with medium based screw shell lampholders. Now they are all either candelabra base, or GU-24.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Make and model # please...



BTW my main complaint about this product is the twist lock lamp holders and the fact they do not carry replacements never mind dimmable CFL's with that type of socket.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

They got replacements .... but not all the yahoos that work there know what a GU-24 bulb is.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Not possible. UL stopped listing light kits with medium based screw shell lampholders. Now they are all either candelabra base, or GU-25.


They are the GU-25 twist lock sockets but they still have the light kits with the medium base screw shells available so if UL has stopped listing them then fine.

But why does UL not wake up to the fact that HO's will buy regular CFL's because they are cheaper and they do not know that they cannot be used on Dimmer switches and the last time i read the warning in the little label that it is a fire hazard to use them on dimmers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> They got replacements .... but not all the yahoos that work there know what a GU-24 bulb is.


Do they have them as the dimmable type??


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You guys make sure you check all these fixtures so you don't get these major job delays.



What delay?

Your job is done- wire and install customer supplied equipment.
job done.

Now comes the money- change order.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> How about the fact that it is a CFL light kit that would help.
> 
> And what is there to prevent Joe home owner from installing a dimmer switch after the fact and the place burns down because non dimmable CFL's should not be made in the first place.



Not your problem.:thumbsup:

sue the left wing, bow tied,bumb kissing,trust fund, limo liberals that want us to be 'green' and safe.

If you install it,and there is a dimmer control. then it is your responsibility to remove the dimmer.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

leland said:


> What delay?
> 
> Your job is done- wire and install customer supplied equipment.
> job done.
> ...


Not for this guy he is one of my top customers so if there is something wrong like that, stop and notify him so he can decide what he wants. there will be more money in the end that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Not for this guy he is one of my top customers so if there is something wrong like that, stop and notify him so he can decide what he wants. there will be more money in the end that way.:thumbsup:



I appreciate the great customer thing.

But at some point it becomes 'CHARITY WORK' when they buy the stuff.

Sounds like now, you are entering the 'CHARITY' realm.

You did your part. Job done.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Harry, remove the light kit, cap it with the cap from the box, and upsell the homeowner 4 or 6 new recess cans around each of the fans that he can dim... But don't get em so close to the fan that they strobe .


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Harry, the link you posted shows that the 13w bulbs are not dimmable fwiw.

The new lighting regs are a pita when it comes to ceiling fans.

Tom


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Harry, remove the light kit, cap it with the cap from the box, and upsell the homeowner 4 or 6 new recess cans around each of the fans that he can dim... But don't get em so close to the fan that they strobe .


Good idea several Metal halide can's should look good...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> Harry, the link you posted shows that the 13w bulbs are not dimmable fwiw.
> 
> The new lighting regs are a pita when it comes to ceiling fans.
> 
> Tom


Yup short sited on there part.

They sell that combination dimmer fan control switch right where the fan's are but the fans come through with non dimmable GU-25 twist lock CFL lamps they must have thought long and hard to come up with that one..:no:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup short sited on there part.
> 
> They sell that combination dimmer fan control switch right where the fan's are but the fans come through with non dimmable GU-25 twist lock CFL lamps they must have thought long and hard to come up with that one..:no:


Harry, now you've changed the story, first you said the dimmer remote cam with it, now you say they sell them right there with it. It's nobody's fault but the person who bought it.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Where did he say that?

Read his op 

The customer bought dimmers

What he is saying the dimming remotes are right next to the fan with lights that can't dim

He us right the twist lock socket is bull****

People should be able to use a bulb they want

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, now you've changed the story, first you said the dimmer remote cam with it, now you say they sell them right there with it. It's nobody's fault but the person who bought it.


Sorry i may have said that but,, you are right they are sold separate.

He owns a ton of property's and loves going to home depot and buying all kinds of stuff just to load up his King ranch diesel Truck:laughing:, and pays everyone top dollar so it is worth my while to deal with all the "BS"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

19kilosparky984 said:


> He us right the twist lock socket is bull****
> 
> People should be able to use a bulb they want


That's right those sockets are just a slap in the face to the consumer and the ceiling fans are not the only fixtures that are coming through with those more and more of them are coming through like that.

And i have not seen any replacement GU-25 twist lock lamps there as of yet and I dunno if they even make the dimming type with those socket's..


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

They make GU-24 dimmable lamps fwiw.

Tom

http://www.amazon.com/Neptun-00079-24524-ADIM-GU24-Dimmable-Fluorescent/dp/B002X8H26M


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

davis9 said:


> They make GU-24 dimmable lamps fwiw.
> 
> Tom
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neptun-00079-24524-ADIM-GU24-Dimmable-Fluorescent/dp/B002X8H26M



Thanks for the link..:thumbsup:

Of course they are pricy maybe he will buy them..:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> Not possible. UL stopped listing light kits with medium based screw shell lampholders. Now they are all either candelabra base, or GU-24.


A few years back, I installed three Hunter ceiling fans for a good friend. I was disappointed to see the it had candelabra sockets instead of medium base sockets. It's bad enough the lamps are all Chinese imports, that have a poorly cemented base. I guess they did it to minimize over lamping.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you California for coming up with this nonsense first, and spreading your mush brained idiocy to the rest of us. At the minimum, Californians should have to shoulder the payments to create a media campaign to inform the rest of the country why they now are forced to accept new lighting systems and how to deal with it. Right out of each pocket of each Californian that keeps electing the same guys over and over that force stuff like title 24 on the citizens of their state. Same goes for every other whacked out lunacy that comes out of that place.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Thank you California for coming up with this nonsense first, and spreading your mush brained idiocy to the rest of us. At the minimum, Californians should have to shoulder the payments to create a media campaign to inform the rest of the country why they now are forced to accept new lighting systems and how to deal with it. Right out of each pocket of each Californian that keeps electing the same guys over and over that force stuff like title 24 on the citizens of their state. Same goes for every other whacked out lunacy that comes out of that place.


Well said.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Ceiling fan's with Compact florescent twist lock sockets shipped with lamps that are not dimmable
> 
> HO bought 10 Ceiling fans at Home Depot ,Hampton Bay Ceiling fan's with twist lock CFL's that are not dimmable no warning on the box so the only way you will know is open the box and look at the lamps,
> 
> ...


Every fan I ever installed that came with fluorescent bulbs said on the box it came with fluorescent bulbs. You should have known.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is it the liberals fault that harry didn't read the side of the box?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Every fan I ever installed that came with fluorescent bulbs said on the box it came with fluorescent bulbs. You should have known.


How am i supposed to know that the fixture comes with GU-24 Twistlock sockets for CFL'S (And the link to that fixture is i one of the earlier posts ) so you can go to home depot and look for your self

No wording appears on the box for that model and the HO bought them not me.



> Every fan I ever installed that came with fluorescent bulbs said on the box it came with fluorescent bulbs.


Sorry but this is something new and would be unheard of 5 years ago.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Why is it the liberals fault that harry didn't read the side of the box?


The removal of the option to use either screw in medium base incandescent lamps *or* screw in medium base compact fluorescent lamps as an eco option was prevented first by the ones who designed title 24. It's the bi- pin only part that sticks my customers in the rear end. That requirement in order to sell a light or a fan with a light to a large population centered in one state, has caused manufactures to alter the designs of fixtures and fans. The rest of us have to be burdened by it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Why is it the liberals fault that harry didn't read the side of the box?


Read post 38 it was not printed on the box.


Those who created this law should go out and get a real job that produces a real product instead of free loading off the people who work for a living.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> How am i supposed to know that the fixture comes with GU-24 Twistlock sockets for CFL'S (And the link to that fixture is i one of the earlier posts ) so you can go to home depot and look for your self
> 
> No wording appears on the box for that model and the HO bought them not me.
> 
> Sorry but this is something new and would be unheard of 5 years ago.


I GUARANTEE you the box says cfl bulbs included. I'm going to stop what I am doing, and drive to home depot, photograph it, and post it. I have NEVER had a fan from home depot that INCLUDED bulbs NOT mention ON the box that bulbs ( and style, wattage, base, etc) were included. IT IS A SELLING POINT. They list those things on the box. Guaranteed, no question.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> I GUARANTEE you the box says cfl bulbs included. I'm going to stop what I am doing, and drive to home depot, photograph it, and post it. I have NEVER had a fan from home depot that INCLUDED bulbs NOT mention ON the box that bulbs ( and style, wattage, base, etc) were included. IT IS A SELLING POINT. They list those things on the box. Guaranteed, no question.


I'm looking forward to your post.


Remember I'm new to the Electrical trade....:laughing:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

B W E said:


> I GUARANTEE you the box says cfl bulbs included. I'm going to stop what I am doing, and drive to home depot, photograph it, and post it. I have NEVER had a fan from home depot that INCLUDED bulbs NOT mention ON the box that bulbs ( and style, wattage, base, etc) were included. IT IS A SELLING POINT. They list those things on the box. Guaranteed, no question.


I am sure the box said it can with cfl's

BUT

Not twist lock cfl's

When I see cfl I think I can just screw an incandescent up in that mo fo and dim it.

That's not the case here


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm looking forward to your post.
> 
> Remember I'm new to the Electrical trade....:laughing:


Maybe just new to reading. Are we putting money on this? Maybe pink-slips? $100 via paypal?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I am sure the box said it can with cfl's
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Like I said, I guarantee you ALL Hampton bay fans that include bulbs say ON the box HOW MANY, what style, what base, etc. Don't doubt me.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

B W E said:


> Maybe just new to reading. Are we putting money on this? Maybe pink-slips? $100 via paypal?


$100 sounds good. Whadya say? I'll drive down and take pictures as soon as you agree.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Harry, did you change your mind? Realize you screwed up? What's up?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Harry,
is it possible to change the light kit only?, maybe ph HB tech support?

~CS~


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Harry,
> is it possible to change the light kit only?, maybe ph HB tech support?
> 
> ~CS~


The light kit can be changed, but this is Harry's fault, HB tech support won't be much help other than "change the light kit, and pay attention next time."


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Maybe just new to reading. Are we putting money on this? Maybe pink-slips? $100 via paypal?


Here is the link..make sure you get the stock number right...:laughing:

I'll go re read the box at the store and I'm sure there is no reference on it but i could be wrong.

Anyhow this thread was to warn the guys that are doing this stuff to keep an eye out for this twistlock socket "BS"

like i said in my first post i did not read the box till i had the whole thing put together and hung so i did not catch the socket thing till after the fact.:thumbsup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Here is the link..make sure you get the stock number right...:laughing:
> 
> I'll go re read the box at the store and I'm sure there is no reference on it but i could be wrong.
> 
> ...


So do we have a deal? $100?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> The light kit can be changed, but this is Harry's fault, HB tech support won't be much help other than "change the light kit, and pay attention next time."


The light kits are $45 the fan is $79 so it is not worth it to spend all that money and time changing the light kits.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> So do we have a deal? $100?


:no::no:

Do you think i am a fool???:laughing:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> The light kits are $45 the fan is $79 so it is not worth it to spend all that money and time changing the light kits.


Which is why it's best to pay attention to begin with. So, $100??


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> :no::no:
> 
> Do you think i am a fool???:laughing:


Yes, I do.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Yes, I do.


Thank you...:laughing:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Airflow (CFM) *: 5555 
*Assembled Depth (in.) *: 52 in 
*Assembled Height (in.) *: 18.21 in 
*Assembled Width (in.) *: 52 in 
*Bulb Type *: CFL 
*Bulb Wattage Required (watts) *: 13 W 
*CSA Listed *: No 
*Ceiling Fan Style *: Transitional 
*Depth (in) *: 13.31 in 
*Dimmable *: No 
*Distance from Ceiling to Bottom of Fan (In.) *: 18.11 
*Dual Fan Heads *: No 


Gee look NOTHING about the bulb type except that it is CFL
I think you owe harry 100 bucks


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> *Airflow (CFM) *: 5555
> *Assembled Depth (in.) *: 52 in
> *Assembled Height (in.) *: 18.21 in
> *Assembled Width (in.) *: 52 in
> ...


Gee, that doesn't look like THE BOX, that looks like you copied and pasted the specs from HD.com. Are you two brothers??


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

*Hmmmmm.....*

I don't think Harry has $100 to bet with.... so here ya go......


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

B W E said:


> I don't think Harry has $100 to bet with.... so here ya go......


 
$100 or not, you just couldn't resist could you?:no:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

stuiec said:


> $100 or not, you just couldn't resist could you?:no:


No, because I knew he was wrong, and instead if accepting that possibility, he created a ******** thread. He will still likely say "well MY boxes didn't have that printed in them.... Must be another dumb California thing"


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> I don't think Harry has $100 to bet with.... so here ya go......


Thanks you saved me a trip to the store..:laughing:

How much time did it take you to find that on the box..?

And be honest did you know what a GU 24 CFL Lamp included meant before this thread?


Because i have installed them before but have never gave it a second thought till the need for dimming comes into play like in the case of this job.

Just about every fan i install the customer wants a dimmer switch along with it and Hampton Bay should know that,,,and ship them with dimmable lamps..:thumbsup:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

B W E said:


> No, because I knew he was wrong, and instead if accepting that possibility, he created a ******** thread. He will still likely say "well MY boxes didn't have that printed in them.... Must be another dumb California thing"


Have you forgotten that Harry did not purchase or supply the materials, or did you not read everything...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> No, because I knew he was wrong, and instead if accepting that possibility, he created a ******** thread. He will still likely say "well MY boxes didn't have that printed in them.... Must be another dumb California thing"


It is a dumb California thing.

Think of how much cheaper it would be to live there without all those silly laws..


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

stuiec said:


> Have you forgotten that Harry did not purchase or supply the materials, or did you not read everything...


Have you forgotten that he said there was nothing on the box indicating they were fluorescent or twist socket? He said that if he had that information he wouldn't have screwed this up.

Is this how it normally goes? A guy makes an incorrect statement, someone demonstrated he is wrong, then that person gets hammered for it? Lame. Harry screwed up, didn't pay attention, and installed the incorrect components because he didn't pay attention, now he wants to blame it on Home Depot, Hampton bay, and the state of California.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

B W E said:


> Have you forgotten that he said there was nothing on the box indicating they were fluorescent or twist socket? He said that if he had that information he wouldn't have screwed this up.
> 
> Is this how it normally goes? A guy makes an incorrect statement, someone demonstrated he is wrong, *then that person gets hammered for it*? Lame. Harry screwed up, didn't pay attention, and installed the incorrect components because he didn't pay attention, now he wants to blame it on Home Depot, Hampton bay, and the state of California.


 
This is a little extreme no? Or am I hammering on you right now?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Yup short sited on there part.
> 
> They sell that combination dimmer fan control switch right where the fan's are but the fans come through with non dimmable GU-25 twist lock CFL lamps they must have thought long and hard to come up with that one..:no:


Dude, you call yourself an electrician? EVERY dimmer, fan control, remote fan control CLEARLY says what it is capable of dimming. Funny thing is, you say that the average homeowner won't be able to pick up on this stuff, but YOU are the "PROFESSIONAL" and YOU missed it!! I cant even count how many times you said "It's not on the box" when it is on BOTH SIDES OF THE BOX.

Oh, and its a GU-24 base, not a GU-25. I don't believe there even exists a "GU-25" base..... which you mentioned more than once, so, that means you...... don't know what you're talking about?

If I was him, I'd be pretty pissed off at you, and would find someone else to do THIS VERY, VERY simple project. And if I remember correctly, with this fan, the light kit is packed in the top portion of the box, with the bracket, canopy, assorted parts bag, and down rod. You should have seen it. You also should have known that MOST fans that come with bulbs come with FLUORESCENT bulbs, and have for the last few years. You screwed up on like three levels here. You clearly didn't think "long and hard" about anything. And why run a 3 wire "from the panel" to the fan, knowing you are installing a remote control kit?? Unless you mean 3 wire MC cable, that makes no sense. But then again, neither does mc cable to a ceiling fan IMO.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

stuiec said:


> This is a little extreme no? Or am I hammering on you right now?


It's very extreme

Here Harry just started a link to give everyone else the heads up and this guy is being a complete asshole


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

B W E said:


> Dude, you call yourself an electrician? EVERY dimmer, fan control, remote fan control CLEARLY says what it is capable of dimming. Funny thing is, you say that the average homeowner won't be able to pick up on this stuff, but YOU are the "PROFESSIONAL" and YOU missed it!! I cant even count how many times you said "It's not on the box" when it is on BOTH SIDES OF THE BOX.
> 
> Oh, and its a GU-24 base, not a GU-25. I don't believe there even exists a "GU-25" base..... which you mentioned more than once, so, that means you...... don't know what you're talking about?
> 
> If I was him, I'd be pretty pissed off at you, and would find someone else to do THIS VERY, VERY simple project. And if I remember correctly, with this fan, the light kit is packed in the top portion of the box, with the bracket, canopy, assorted parts bag, and down rod. You should have seen it. You also should have known that MOST fans that come with bulbs come with FLUORESCENT bulbs, and have for the last few years. You screwed up on like three levels here. You clearly didn't think "long and hard" about anything. And why run a 3 wire "from the panel" to the fan, knowing you are installing a remote control kit?? Unless you mean 3 wire MC cable, that makes no sense. But then again, neither does mc cable to a ceiling fan IMO.


Wow you need to go get some fresh air and chill out


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> It's very extreme
> 
> Here Harry just started a link to give everyone else the heads up and this guy is being a complete asshole


A heads up? Here's the heads up "Hey, electricians, make sure you know what you're doing and are capable of reading before you install stuff at someone's house. If you don't, and you screw up, you can blame the manufacturer, the distributor, or the state of California."

Im an asshole because someone REPEATEDLY made incorrect statements and I called them on it? Ok, im an asshole I guess. However, moving forward, anyone who posts a NEC reference to support their position is also an asshole, or just me?


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't blame us. We didn't vote for these worthless ****bags running our state. All the worthless ****ers on welfare and liberals did.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Oh, and its a GU-24 base, not a GU-25. I don't believe there even exists a "GU-25" base..... which you mentioned more than once, so, that means you...... don't know what you're talking about?.


No i have no clue.:blink:

In fact someone else brought up the GU-25 socket the i did not know the name of it beforehand then he edited his post to correct himself to GU-24
If you read the whole thread you would know that.

Sorry for confusing you..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Dude, you call yourself an electrician? .


Nope.

I call my self an Electrician...:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BWE here is my original post and no where did i say it came with a remote dimmer switch /fan speed control.





HARRY304E said:


> Ceiling fan's with Compact florescent twist lock sockets shipped with lamps that are not dimmable
> 
> HO bought 10 Ceiling fans at Home Depot ,Hampton Bay Ceiling fan's with twist lock CFL's that are not dimmable no warning on the box so the only way you will know is open the box and look at the lamps,
> 
> ...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Have you forgotten that he said there was nothing on the box indicating they were fluorescent or twist socket? He said that if he had that information he wouldn't have screwed this up.
> 
> Is this how it normally goes? A guy makes an incorrect statement, someone demonstrated he is wrong, then that person gets hammered for it? Lame. Harry screwed up, didn't pay attention, and installed the incorrect components because he didn't pay attention, now he wants to blame it on Home Depot, Hampton bay, and the state of California.





> Have you forgotten that he said there was nothing on the box indicating they were fluorescent or twist socket? He said that if he had that information he wouldn't have screwed this up.


Sorry but I did not screw up....:laughing:

Nice try though,Like i said before this is just an average ceiling fan install fish the wires install the fan box and hang the fan there is no need to read the box since by the time your done reading all the useless BS on the box you could have the fan running already.

Again it does not say what type of socket on the box lets make that clear.

On the other hand it does say what type of lamp a GU- 24,. 

So if you knew what that meant before i started this thread then you should have told me..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> A heads up? Here's the heads up "Hey, electricians, make sure you know what you're doing and are capable of reading before you install stuff at someone's house. If you don't, and you screw up, you can blame the manufacturer, the distributor, or the state of California."
> 
> Im an asshole because someone REPEATEDLY made incorrect statements and I called them on it? Ok, im an asshole I guess. However, moving forward, anyone who posts a NEC reference to support their position is also an asshole, or just me?


Thanks BWE i started a thread about that feel free to read it here..:thumbup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Sorry but I did not screw up....:laughing:
> 
> Nice try though,Like i said before this is just an average ceiling fan install fish the wires install the fan box and hang the fan there is no need to read the box since by the time your done reading all the useless BS on the box you could have the fan running already.
> 
> ...


How stupid could you really be? It doesn't say what type of socket, but it says what type of bulb? What type of socket do you think a GU-24 uses? If the box said "includes (2) 60 watt medium base incandescent bulbs" what type of socket do you think it had?????You should just stop now..... However, you've given me a whole bunch of stuff to pick apart.... Brb.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

B W E said:


> How stupid could you really be? It doesn't say what type of socket, but it says what type of bulb? What type of socket do you think a GU-24 uses? If the box said "includes (2) 60 watt medium base incandescent bulbs" what type of socket do you think it had?????You should just stop now..... However, you've given me a whole bunch of stuff to pick apart.... Brb.


 
Hey BWE you need to read this thread

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/please-refrain-calling-out-other-members-posts-29866/

Stop being an asshole


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chalk this one up to the cost of education.

I have to say I'm surprised this slipped by you though. :blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> How stupid could you really be? It doesn't say what type of socket, but it says what type of bulb? What type of socket do you think a GU-24 uses? If the box said "includes (2) 60 watt medium base incandescent bulbs" what type of socket do you think it had?????You should just stop now..... However, you've given me a whole bunch of stuff to pick apart.... Brb.





> How stupid could you really be?


You really don't know do you??:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> How stupid could you really be? It doesn't say what type of socket, but it says what type of bulb? What type of socket do you think a GU-24 uses? If the box said "includes (2) 60 watt medium base incandescent bulbs" what type of socket do you think it had?????You should just stop now..... However, you've given me a whole bunch of stuff to pick apart.... Brb.



Take close look at the pictures you posted it clearly showes 2 types of CFL'S one is the GU-24 and the other is a regular medium base CFL lamp.

Again i did not buy the fixtures or did i read the box they came in i just cut the box open and started to hang the fixture when i got to the light kit i found out the good news.

The fact is everyone that wants a ceiling fan also wants a dimmer switch for the lights Hampton bay should know that and supply dimmable CFL"s with the fixture it is their business to know that .

A regular consumer does not know that you cannot dim regular "CFL's and they do not know that it is a fire hazard if they do so in my opinion non dimmable CFL's should not be sold to consumers because they think they just work like regular light bulbs.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

B W E said:


> How stupid could you really be? It doesn't say what type of socket, but it says what type of bulb? What type of socket do you think a GU-24 uses? If the box said "includes (2) 60 watt medium base incandescent bulbs" what type of socket do you think it had?????You should just stop now..... However, you've given me a whole bunch of stuff to pick apart.... Brb.


Harry post a thread so one of us doesn't make the same mistake and you are looking for things to "pick apart".. :blink::blink:

Just what is to gain by that.. please explain..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Again i did not know what those sockets were called till i started this thread so hopefully some of the guys here learned about something to look out for..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Chalk this one up to the cost of education.
> 
> I have to say I'm surprised this slipped by you though. :blink:


I dunno every thing that's why I'm here..:thumbup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hampton bay ceiling fans have got to be the biggest pieces of **** out there. When a customer asks me what kind of fan to buy I say buy a quality fan. I don't mind the hunters but hampton bay is total ****


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Hampton bay ceiling fans have got to be the biggest pieces of **** out there. When a customer asks me what kind of fan to buy I say buy a quality fan. I don't mind the hunters but hampton bay is total ****


They were not very accommodating on the phone either.:no:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> BWE here is my original post and no where did i say it came with a remote dimmer switch /fan speed control.


I never said you implied or said it "came with" a remote or dimmer/speed control. They were provided together. Here is how you screwed up....

Home owner: hey Harry, here's the stuff I go, can you make it all work together?

Harry: sure, no problem.

You did not know what you were installing (you said yourself up until after you discovered the problem you didn't even know what a GU-24 was), you installed it anyways, and now you have to make some corrections. You screwed up.... Own it.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Take close look at the pictures you posted it clearly showes 2 types of CFL'S one is the GU-24 and the other is a regular medium base CFL lamp.
> 
> Again i did not buy the fixtures or did i read the box they came in i just cut the box open and started to hang the fixture when i got to the light kit i found out the good news.
> 
> ...


Sorry slick, the box for the fan YOU installed only lists one type of bulb. I took pictures of multiple fan boxes to show that, like I said, EVERY fan box says what type of bulb it comes with.

Now you claim you never read the box? You said the box didn't say what type of bulb, but, you didn't read the box?? How does that work. You keep changing your story, instead of just saying you screwed up.

As for the homeowner not knowing what is dim able and what isn't, again, here's another guarantee. The instruction CLEARLY say that the bulbs are not to be connected to a dimmer. 

Now I know why you had the homeowner pick everything up... You couldn't fit it all in your trunk.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> They were not very accommodating on the phone either.:no:


 

You mean you called them? C'mon man...


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> They were not very accommodating on the phone either.:no:


Based on the natural of your call I'm sure they had a hard time believing you were an electrician.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B W E said:


> I don't think Harry has $100 to bet with.... so here ya go......


 

Not only does it say GU 24, but it shows a picture for the illiterate...:laughing:


And I bet him 1000 before you. So the payments go in that order Harry


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Based on the natural of your call I'm sure they had a hard time believing you were an electrician.


Really?

What's the maximum circuit ampacity of a neon sign ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You mean you called them? C'mon man...


Yes here is the # 555 Glf..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Based on the natural of your call I'm sure they had a hard time believing you were an electrician.







HARRY304E said:


> Really?
> 
> What's the maximum circuit ampacity of a neon sign ?


It's been 5 minutes not to quick with your code book Eh Electrician...:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes here is the # 555 Glf..:laughing:


 

I love you too...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I love you too...


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> BTW my main complaint about this product is the twist lock lamp holders and the fact they do not carry replacements never mind dimmable CFL's with that type of socket.


 
I'm glad you started this thread. I had never googled Dimmable GU 24 until now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I'm glad you started this thread. I had never googled Dimmable GU 25 until now.


As BWE Stated they are GU 24's..:blink:

Are you really an Electrician??:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> As BWE Stated they are GU 24's..:blink:
> 
> Are you really an Electrician??:thumbup::laughing::laughing:


 

Damn, I changed it but you had already quoted me:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Damn, I changed it but you had already quoted me:laughing:


Cool i never even gave those sockets a second thought till Friday when I'm in the middle of the battle ..:laughing::laughing:

Damm it was one of those WTF days...:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

You learn something new every day, hanging around this website. The GU-24 looked like a fluorescent starter base to me. I thought it was some kind of exotic propriatory lamp base. 
As far as Hampton Bay is concerned, I had better luck with those, than Hunter. Since they started building them in China, the quality really went down hill.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Why all the harassment ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> You learn something new every day, hanging around this website. The GU-24 looked like a fluorescent starter base to me.



Great point that is exactly how those sockets are except bigger..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

dronai said:


> Why all the harassment ?


Hopefully it is all in good fun...:thumbup::laughing:

Either way it's cool with me we all learn from constructive criticism .:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> The removal of the option to use either screw in medium base incandescent lamps *or* screw in medium base compact fluorescent lamps as an eco option was prevented first by the ones who designed title 24. It's the bi- pin only part that sticks my customers in the rear end. That requirement in order to sell a light or a fan with a light to a large population centered in one state, has caused manufactures to alter the designs of fixtures and fans. The rest of us have to be burdened by it.


The ho didn't have to buy that fixture. The ho could have read the box or... returned it and bought a different one. harry could have looked at the fixture (and all it's parts) before he installed the piece of crap.

None of that is liberals or the designers of t-24's fault.

The only ones who are burdened by t-24 _or_ the cec are electricians who work within the state of california.

And by the way, there are at least hundreds, maybe thousands of ceiling fan models with regular old incandescent lamp sockets sold in California everyday. There is no t-24 requirement that ceiling fans have to have gu or any type specific lamp sockets that i know of at all.


talk about a mental disorder.


----------

